

Tell HN:  The online Apple Store is down - a new product? - demallien

The Apple Store has been off-line for the last couple of hours.  I'm not aware of any planned product launches, but maybe this is the launch of iCloud?
======
towndrunk
New iMacs are coming.

------
crocowhile
iPhone 4 in white.

